# 2014 World Agility Championships



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, these courses look really hard...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

WOW!  Now I want to set some of these combos up in my yard and work them with Kaiju!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I had 8 German shepherds so far from puppyhood to theiir ends, and I know what you are. To train dogs - as much as your time allows, you take to the best of theiir abilities and genetics, no doubt, but in the end, you judge the trainer.
My bow 
David taggart


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

David Taggart said:


> I had 8 German shepherds so far from puppyhood to theiir ends, and I know what you are. To train dogs - as much as your time allows, you take to the best of theiir abilities and genetics, no doubt, but in the end, you judge the trainer.
> My bow
> David taggart


I know, the work that they must do, especially at a level of competition that high where the differences come down to hundredths of seconds, the placement of a paw, a jump just a few inches too long or too short. It's amazing what they can accomplish and the absolute dedication they pour into their practice. It's really inspiring to someone like me who is really just starting out in the grand scheme of things. uppy:


----------

